# Training Collar



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I need some help here. I have a pretty stubborn black lab that is about a year old and he is pretty big. I have been working with him but feel it is time to get a training collar. I have been looking at the sportdog sd-400s.. I'm hoping for some suggestions. I don't want to buy a POS but I would like to spend as little money as possible. Does anyone have any suggestions? or know of anywhere with a good used collar?


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are serious, get a Tritronics/Garmin or Dogtra collar for your lab. I have a Tritronics G3 Pro 500, I think I'd be just as happy with the Pro 100 model. I just noticed that Tritronics is doing rebates right now.

For used, check Collar Clinic---they have a good reputation.

You might look around www.retrievertraining.net, lots of old threads about pros and cons of various e collars there.

The choices are overwhelming. You will probably need to spend at least $250 to get something reliable (assuming you buy new).


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I just looked at the Sport Dog collar you are looking at. Its range is 500 yards max. That's not very far if you are going to be sending your dog on long retrieves, especially since a low battery charge and shrubs and hills reduce the transmission range. If it takes off after a poorly shot bird, it can run out of range very fast (or if it is just being naughty).


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a thought- go here and look for a remanufactured one.
http://www.collarclinic.com/


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Check out the classifieds on BigGameHoundsmen.com for used training collars. Garmin came out with their new Astro GPS tracking system that has a shock collar built in to it. Consequently, there are a lot of houndsmen looking to upgrade to the new system and have no need for their traditional training collars. It's a buyers market over there.


----------

